# Hid Kits



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know how i can get a hId kit for an old school sportsman . I know they dont make them but anyway i can custon fit one ?


----------



## 02sportsman (Mar 8, 2013)

I know this is an extremely old thread but I was actually wondering the same thing. I have a 2002 sportsman and I was wondering about an hid kit or just some brighter bulbs?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

You can wire HIDs to pretty much anything. Just find the right size bulb that fits your housing or I custom fitted a bulb and used epoxy to keep it in place.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

**** I ain't been on here in forever . I did the conversion and it worked bad thing is hids pulled to much power and could t handle load go led 


If you can't dodge it ram it !


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

I swapped out the lower headlights with 3x3 inch leds . its great , nice and bright and if im on the shoulder in the dark I just flip the switch to the handle bar light , this is on my 2004 700 sportsman , ill snap a few pics , its a must do I did it the second day I owned the machine


----------

